# [Numéricable] Comment changer la clef WEP en WPA2?



## iDuplo (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur Numéricable, et je voudrais changer ma cléf WEP en WPA2, or je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment faire:
Quand je suis sur l'interface du routeur j'active le WPA2 et la je dois remplir les champs suivants:

*Cryptage WPA/WPA2*: TKIP, AES ou TKIP+AES ?
*Serveur RADIUS*: (apparemment une adresse IP)
*Port RADIUS*: 1812
*Clé RADIUS*:

Vous me conseillez quoi comme type de cryptage sachant que je me sers de mon wifi pour mon iphone et quand un ami amène son ordi?
Que dois-je mettre dans Serveur Radius?
La clé Radius je suppose que c'est mon mot de passe?


----------



## bricbroc (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Et Numéricable, ils t'ont dit quoi 
Ils laissent les clients se démerder en pleine brousse


----------



## iDuplo (18 Octobre 2009)

Ben ils expliquent comment faire avec leur ancien modem mais pas les nouveaux...
Quelqu'un pour m'aider?


----------



## bricbroc (18 Octobre 2009)

les seules infos trouvées sur le site de Numéricable concernant le wpa sont ici :

http://assistance.numericable.fr/article296.html?var_recherche=wpa

et cela concerne des bascules wep/wpa pour du Netgear ou du Castlenet.
Tu es dans cette cible ?
Si la réponse est non, peut-être que dans ton espace client tu trouveras d'autres pistes.


----------



## iDuplo (19 Octobre 2009)

Le problème c'est que dans l'assistance de numéricable il ne parle pas du serveur radius car je n'ai pas la même version du logiciel pour modem que eux.
Je suis allé voir dans mon espace client et c'est pas mieux.
Je vais essayé de leur envoyé un mail.


----------



## SergeD (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
si tu nous donnais le modèle de ton Modem!!!!!


----------

